# Nass RAW - 5/17/10



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

I was glad that I was able to get out for a last minute (for me) ride with Woodcore, Trev, o3jeff, and powhunter.  We rolled out of Scoville, hit Jug-a-lug>scoville twisties>truck trail>across 69 and up to high road where steve-o bailed back to the cars.  From there we went up to some sweet new stuff>fire road>cemetery twistes>scoville twisties>4-way>BSB.

We ended up with about 8.7 miles and set a good pace, all the new bikes present must be good for something.   On a personal note I was pumped to nail 3 climbs that I've never made before!

Great ride tonight guys!


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

I forgot to mention that Trev made short work of the drop on Jug-a-lug and the other drop across he street at the start of the scoville twisties!  Nice work!


----------



## powhunter (May 17, 2010)

Nice riding with you boys tonight!!  Would have loved to finish the ride but  I was friggen spent!!  Never rode that trail that ends up near sessions...cool stuff!   

steveo


----------



## WoodCore (May 17, 2010)

Great ride tonight gentleman for sure! Wasn't sure how the body would react after the big ride yesterday but everything felt fine at the start, even better after a few miles. 

Regardless, everyone was ripping it up on their new bikes this evening. Jeff and Brian where killing the climbs and Trev was all over the trail features and rocky DH's. Glad I was able to strategically guide all you new bike owners through at least one good mud hole to give those new whips some character! :smash:   

Here's some pics! 

* A Blurry Trev Dropping @ Scoville*








*Valley of the Ferns*


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Wasn't sure how the body would react after the big ride yesterday but everything felt fine at the start, even better after a few miles.



I wasn't too sure either.  I felt fine after a few minutes, for a while at least.  I felt pretty tired towards the end of the scoville twisties the first time, but then I caught a second wind at some point, actually I caught that same wind a few times...  All in all my legs held in there better than I thought they would after yesterday's ride.  The puncture wound from yesterday was mildly irritating the whole ride, but it didn't really hurt too much at least.

This was likely my last ride before I leave for vacation on Friday, which might be a good thing.  I'll have a chance to rest up a little.   I'll be looking forward to getting back on the saddle when I return next week though!


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2010)

I'm beat right now!


----------



## Trev (May 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I forgot to mention that Trev made short work of the drop on Jug-a-lug and the other drop across he street at the start of the scoville twisties!  Nice work!



Thanks ! Was nice to hit them, they are both fairly simple in the end...

The A-Frame drop I hit a bit slow, primarily due to remembering there was a decent turn there and not having ridden there is soo long... a very vague idea of what to expect.

The drop by the road, you don't need much speed at all to hit. Most everyone I've talked to over the last year has been speed speed - 90 degree turn kills it..  I rolled into it at a slow pace, and pedaled once or twice on the top rack and let gravity do the work. Add in a slight unweight + pull entire body back + straight back on bars..  makes it a breeze.

Still working on drops though. I just started them last week at Case.. there are some excellent ones there to practice on.

Bigger bike is helping.



powhunter said:


> Nice riding with you boys tonight!!  Would have loved to finish the ride but  I was friggen spent!!  Never rode that trail that ends up near sessions...cool stuff!
> 
> steveo



Ya Steve, those are some miles!

Also, I noticed a couple of slips, how is your tire pressure? and your tires? I had a hell of a time last year with pressure wayyyy tooo high ( by direction of bikers too ), and some slippery tires.


NICE RUN!

Woodcore, nice trail work bud. Thanks for the tour and the trails, good stuffage.


----------



## MR. evil (May 18, 2010)

Nice going on those drop there Trev. Now that you got the big bike and are killing the drops / rollers, when we hitting Dick Ticklers Notch?

BTW - its so on!


----------



## Trev (May 18, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> when we hitting Dick Ticklers Notch?



Whenev..



MR. evil said:


> BTW - its so on!



I know it's on dude, totally. I was laughing to myself when I hit that one by the road.. Tim is going to be pissed ( in a competitive kind of way )..  I snickered to myself for a bit after that one.

Going to be a good year bro... lets not break anything to early on..


----------



## MR. evil (May 18, 2010)

Trev said:


> Whenev..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not pissed at all. I just wanted to be there to coach yo through it like you did for me last year on that same drop. The only dif being that I would have been speaking from experience


----------



## MR. evil (May 18, 2010)

Trev said:


> Going to be a good year bro... lets not break anything to early on..



I really lucked out last week. About 1/2 inch to the right and I probably would have busted my knee cap and needed surgery…… that reminds me, I need to get some new leg protection.


----------



## Trev (May 18, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I really lucked out last week. About 1/2 inch to the right and I probably would have busted my knee cap and needed surgery…… that reminds me, I need to get some new leg protection.



Same here.. same here.. lemme know what you find out there..


----------



## powhunter (May 18, 2010)

Trev said:


> Ya Steve, those are some miles!
> 
> Also, I noticed a couple of slips, how is your tire pressure? and your tires? I had a hell of a time last year with pressure wayyyy tooo high ( by direction of bikers too ), and some slippery tires.



Yea Brian mentioned my tires...Those stock tires really arent that knobby...Gonna  use em anyway till there worn down a bit before I score some new ones.  BTW...What is a good tire pressure for typically dry conditions???  Nice work on those drops too bro!!!

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Yea Brian mentioned my tires...Those stock tires really arent that knobby...Gonna  use em anyway till there worn down a bit before I score some new ones.  BTW...What is a good tire pressure for typically dry conditions???  Nice work on those drops too bro!!!
> 
> Steveo



You should be able to run a relatively low pressure without getting pinch flats.  I've been running 40PSI on my tires, anything below that at my weight and I'm just asking for pinch flats, not to mention the rear tire gets a little squirrely.  You should be able to go down even lower to get some more grip on uneven terrain if you want.  I'm not sure what effect it will have on dry hard pack though.

The reason I mentioned the tires is that I have one with a similar looking tread on the rear of my bike a while back, and I did not like it at all.  I spun out on climbs all the time.  I guess they roll faster, but they didn't work for the type of riding I like to do.


----------



## o3jeff (May 18, 2010)

I put 35 in mine the begining of the season and haven't checked them since. Love the Kendas so far!


----------



## powhunter (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I really lucked out last week. About 1/2 inch to the right and I probably would have busted my knee cap and needed surgery…… that reminds me, I need to get some new leg protection.



Not that I've been riding much, but I've made a conscious decision to keep the wheels on the ground as much as possible. Kinda started that last season. Yeah, drops/stunts are a thrill, just not worth the risk to me anymore.



powhunter said:


> Yea Brian mentioned my tires...Those stock tires really arent that knobby...Gonna  use em anyway till there worn down a bit before I score some new ones.  BTW...What is a good tire pressure for typically dry conditions???  Nice work on those drops too bro!!!



Steve - if the tires on your Fuel are anything like the Bontrager ones on my Fuel, replace ASAP. It will be a TOTALLY different bike. The stock XC tires are meant for speed on buff singletrack only. I'm 170 lbs., and run 35 PSI by the way. Only had a few pinch flats.


----------



## MR. evil (May 18, 2010)

Greg said:


> Not that I've been riding much, but I've made a conscious decision to keep the wheels on the ground as much as possible. Kinda started that last season. Yeah, drops/stunts are a thrill, just not worth the risk to me anymore.
> .




Well I wasnt even doing anything cool when I got busted up. I wish I could say I was up on some cool elevated skinny and feel off, or wiped doing some cool drop. no suck luck. I got hurt trying to get onto a stunt.

I was attempting to ride up a ramp onto a log skinny....well the ramp itself was a skinny. Anyway, my front tire came off the log at the top and I went forward / down with the bike and smashed my knee right into the back of my stem with all my weight behind it. I was wearing leg / knee armor but it moved just enough for the stem to hit flesh and bone directly.


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Well I wasnt even doing anything cool when I got busted up. I wish I could say I was up on some cool elevated skinny and feel off, or wiped doing some cool drop. no suck luck. I got hurt trying to get onto a stunt.
> 
> I was attempting to ride up a ramp onto a log skinny....well the ramp itself was a skinny. Anyway, my front tire came off the log at the top and I went forward / down with the bike and smashed my knee right into the back of my stem with all my weight behind it. I was wearing leg / knee armor but it moved just enough for the stem to hit flesh and bone directly.



Thanks for validating my mindset. And even if it was "cool", it probably wouldn't have hurt any less... :razz:


----------



## Trev (May 19, 2010)

Steve, replace the tires.

Kenda Nevgals - you can get them online for 35 each or at Biker's Edge for like 65 each.

26 x2.35 is what I run.

I keep my tires at 35psi.. no issues. Actually, pump them to 37/38 and assume a little leakage when I take the pump off.

Tires changed my life last year, and at Nass with all those roots...  you need something with a bit of a grip.

Threw my stock tires out and both of my bikes have Kenda Nevgals... I may even buy them for the Jeep.


----------

